# Pyhton Regius...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

This guy was mesured today...it is almost 3,5' !!!! and 900gr.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great snake, I like the colors


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

yes very nice keep up the good work and you will have a friend for a long time...laters


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> great snake, I like the colors


Thanks guys!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice, looks good!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice man, hes got real nice colors on him


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NICE Pyhton!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks good


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

pretty nice size. how old is it?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

king red belly said:


> pretty nice size. how old is it?


To tell You the truth...i have no idea!!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

You handle a snake after its shed? I leave mine alone for a time as shedding is irritating to the snake and they generally are in a bad mood.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Omnius said:


> You handle a snake after its shed? I leave mine alone for a time as shedding is irritating to the snake and they generally are in a bad mood.


 she has no bad moods







she is a very good girl!!!!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Omnius said:


> You handle a snake after its shed? I leave mine alone for a time as shedding is irritating to the snake and they generally are in a bad mood.


yeah my boa isnt even moody during shed!!! one time i picked him up blue-eyed in all and he actually used me to break his shed, shed right in my hands and he was lovin it!!! most crazy thing ive ever experienced with a snake... i use to have a woma python who would strike me threw the glass during shed tho so yeah it varies from snake to snake


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> You handle a snake after its shed? I leave mine alone for a time as shedding is irritating to the snake and they generally are in a bad mood.


yeah my boa isnt even moody during shed!!! one time i picked him up blue-eyed in all and he actually used me to break his shed, shed right in my hands and he was lovin it!!! most crazy thing ive ever experienced with a snake... i use to have a woma python who would strike me threw the glass during shed tho so yeah it varies from snake to snake
[/quote]

You had a woma? Lucky...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah i had a woma and he was damn good looking but a biter... probably shoulda given him more time as they are known to be VERY docile but my woma was very shaky with me and tried biting me all the time, never struck but would just try to open up on me like he ate... he thought i was food. for me it was hard to work with a snake that doesnt want to be messed with and even harder to trust him around other people. so i found a breeder that traded me the hog island and some cash for my woma so now he can make little woma babies and i have my awesome hog who i couldnt be more happy with- worked out great for both sides!!!


----------

